# For Sale - Martell Yo Petty



## Dave Martell (May 18, 2018)

[h=1]160mm Petty - Orange Box Elder Western - CPM154[/h]




https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/160mm-petty-western-cpm154




Model - Petty
Blade Length - 160mm
Steel - CPM154 (powdered stainless)
Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 32mm
Weight - 3.3oz (93.5g)
Handle Style - Western
Handle Materials - Orange Dyed Box Elder Burl, Buffalo Horn, & Copper/G10 spacers
Collection - Professional
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!

Made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel to have great edge retention, ease of sharpening, and low maintenance requirements.


The handle is done in a western style using professionally (orange) dyed & stabilized box elder burl paired with a streaky black buffalo horn bolster and copper/G10 spacers for accent. 



_*Please see close up pictures for details.


_*Price - $375


If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.




*


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 19, 2018)

Looks nice Dave, but i don't see anything showing up below "please see close-up pictures for details" when viewing on the iPhone app?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2018)

T, is that the KKF app?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2018)




----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 19, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> T, is that the KKF app?



Yes, it always seems to do this above/below the [] tags

Edit
Last pic you just posted shows up


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Yes, it always seems to do this above/below the [] tags




Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2018)

What do you folks think about this one? I used the orange box elder burl block that I could never get anyone to take. :biggrin:


----------



## vlad (May 19, 2018)

Dave:
This is a stunning knife. Personally, I like it even more than the Ironwood petty you recently sold  the grain structure is tighter and more complex, which suits a smaller handle well. The color really pops everything. I believe that two things work against customers making good decisions on handle wood: 1) the unfinished blocks only hint at what the completed/finished handle will look like (plus you can't make any promises because every block is different) and 2) the nomenclature works against you  "orange dyed" doesn't sound particularly upscale even though the result here is spectacular. The CPM154 petty you made for me last year is a wonderful knife. That handle is yellow dyed box elder burl and I really struggled making that decision  glad I did, with your help. It's the go-to knife out of the block for lots of jobs. From fit-and-finish to balance to edge retention, a splendid job. I don't need another one, but I am sorely tempted nonetheless.
Dennis


----------



## Dave Martell (May 19, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback Dennis.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2018)

:bump:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2018)

*SOLD *


----------



## ecchef (May 23, 2018)

Thank God. I was really tempted by this one.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2018)

You always like the colored ones.


----------



## ecchef (May 29, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> You always like the colored ones.



Yep. Can you make me one in bubblewrap Damascus? :whistling:


----------



## Dave Martell (May 29, 2018)

ecchef said:


> Yep. Can you make me one in bubblewrap Damascus? :whistling:




I wouldn't be surprised if you're actually serious.


----------



## ecchef (May 31, 2018)

Well...the Wife does owe me a 10th anniversary present.


----------



## mise_en_place (May 31, 2018)

Late to the party, but great effing work, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2018)

mise_en_place said:


> Late to the party, but great effing work, Dave!




I'll take that anytime - thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2018)

ecchef said:


> Well...the Wife does owe me a 10th anniversary present.




You might a divorce request if you ask her for that. :biggrin:


----------

